# "None Genuine Without This Trademark" bottle



## skremer (Jun 29, 2020)

I am helping with an estate sale and am trying to identify this bottle.  I've found one picture of it but no information on it. Any ideas?


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 30, 2020)

Can't help but say it is a super cool bottle!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks like no one knows what this one is, but it seems to be a pretty desirable bottle http://www.westernbitters.com/2009/12/unsolved-mystery-of-none-genuine-bottle.html 
Looks like it was a knockoff of Hood's Sarsaparilla, and they also had a knockoff Warner's Safe Cure.  There's this thing too, not sure if it's trying to mimic anything in particular


----------

